# Seiko Frankenmonster



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just recieved this today & for once the silly nickname fits the watch pretty well. It's a pretty big watch (though I've owned larger ones) & all the shrouds lumps, bolts, bumps & massive crown add to the impression of size.

I have to say that I wasn't at all sure about it when I opened the package but I've been wearing it a couple of hours now & it's beginning to grow on me & I find it very comfortable to wear now that I've changed the strap to a Nato. The build quality is up to the usual Seiko standards - the finish is good & everything lines up/screws down as it should. I like the case/bezel/black shroud etc but I'm not keen on the way the shroud screws sit proud of it - they look too much like buttons to me. The crown's superb, very easy to use & unscrew (though it is Vostok wobbly when it is unscrewed) & has the Seiko 5 symbol on it which is a nice touch. I'm not keen on the dial - there's too much writing on it & it's glossy black (I prefer matte/satin black dials) & I wonder if the custom dials designed for the normal(?) Monster watches will fit this one? I like the hands & the white on black day/date display so it's a bit of a love/hate thing at the moment :huh: There's bucket loads of lume on the dial & it lights up like a torch in semi-dark corridors so I'll probably be able to read by it at night!

Dimensions are: 54mm across diagonally (from 10 - 4) & 48mm across diagonally (from 8 - 2). The rotatng bezel is only 40mm across so underneath all the shroudery it's a pretty normal sized divers watch, lug width is 22mm & it's 14mm thick.

So there you go


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

A vast improvemet on the standard monster imho. Wait til Alpha see this pics! :bag:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I had the all black one and its the only watch I regret selling


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Blimey Paul- that's fantastic...

john


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I got to handle that watch and I find it really great. Good for large wrist! The lume is just truely amazing and I like how the crown is easy to operate and screw. All in all I think it's a fine watch with better quality than the SKX007 in my opinion. I have considered getting one but it's a bit big for my wrist and I don't get on too well with automatics :lookaround:.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks splendid, wish I had the spare cash to get my own one :drool:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Minor mod on this one. I never did like the protruding case screws on the frankenmonster much so I bought some M2 x 5 countersunk bolts (too small to be called bolts really) & fitted them instead. No nasty protuberances anymore - have coloured the olt heads black to disguise them. Opinions welcome but I like it - apologies for the pic it's not the best


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

Really nice watch. I was about to buy the blue faced one a couple of times.

The only thing that stops me from getting it, is this black plastic thing aroung the bezel

Nick


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

its not exactly the most aestetic of watches with its sticky out bolts and chunks of plastic but it is a great watch and very destinctive.i love my one.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Stainless bolts may look more the part?????

Mike


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

thats very high up onthe list of watches i intend to buy next, its good to find out it is very big as i have 8 1/4 inch wrists so always look for properly big watches if i can.

have you any more pics of it with the replacemnt screws please?


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow I like it :thumbsup:

My next watch list is getting alot longer now


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

sheepsteeth said:


> thats very high up onthe list of watches i intend to buy next, its good to find out it is very big as i have 8 1/4 inch wrists so always look for properly big watches if i can.
> 
> have you any more pics of it with the replacemnt screws please?


I decided that I didn't like the countersunk bolts shown above so I've fitted these button headed ones instead (M2 x 6 so they're a wee bit longer than the allen headed ones). They stick out a bit still but nothing like as much as the originals did - which looked like buttons! I've also left the new bolts stainless steel (they match the case/bezel)) & I think they look better for it. Here's a couple of pics, the bolts (including the cross headed ones either side of the crown) do actually have a purpose & hold the shroud on. Even though I like taking things apart I've not been tempted to remove the shroud on this watch as I think you'd have to strip the watch down to do it i.e. I'd need to take the back off & remove the crown/stem & the movement as well probably.

I'm happy to hear your opinions on this latest look but it's staying this way as I like it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a pic of the crown side - shows the signed crown, crown guard & all 3 screws/bolts quite well I think 

I do like the red one above - very unusual - & it's nice to know that other dials fit too :thumbup:


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

that looks superb with those new bolts, i think i have decided i definately want one. cheers for the extra pics.


----------

